# How long does Revolution take to work?



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Now that I've taken Rocko to the vet and given him a dose of Revolution, when should I expect to see results? The Revolution was applied this morning so obviously I'm not expecting him to be magically cured tonight. (Although that would be nice!) I'm just happy he's on the road to being happy and healthy again.

Just wondering how long it typically takes to start seeing results, and also how long it takes for the symptoms to be gone. Also, how long is too long to wait? As in, if a certain amount of time goes by and no results, should I take him back to the vet?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

No one knows? :|


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

I seem to recall reading that the mites should be killed with in 36 hours of application. However the eggs won't be which is why the cleaning regime is so important. 

Ivmec and revolution are both 'off label' cures for mites in hedgies. Which is why there seems to be so much guess work and no straight answers regarding the subject. Off label means there was no research by the drug company saying they cure mites in hedgehogs. 

I bought a box of revolution for kittens from my vet. It had three bottles in the box. My vet recommended I give Lola half a bottle every three weeks which would be six doses total and then go back in eighteen weeks for a check up. The life cycle if the mites is around 3 weeks i think, so if there were any eggs that hatch the next dose would kill them, rinse, repeat so to speak. 

I am no vet of course and I haven't had a hedgie very long but I thought I'd offer something since no one else has replied. I think it's strange the skin scrape was negative though (you said that in your other post right?), Lola's was a freakin' orgy of those little buggers!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, half a vial of revolution is a strong dose. Usually the dosage is .01ml/cc per 400 grams of body weight. Revolution is just about impossible to overdose though and if a mite infestation is severe, perhaps that is why the strong dose. Every 3 weeks for 3 doses is now the recommended time frame that I'm hearing from many vets. 

A negative skin scrape is not unusual especially in an early infestation. If the scrape doesn't happen to be taken where the mites have been then it won't show up anything. Even with nothing showing on a skin scrape, IMO, when there are symptoms, treating is the best option to eliminate mites as an option.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

The infestation in Lola was pretty extreme. The vet thinks she probably had them all her life and she's about two. Sad. I hope I can get it under control. 

How's Rocko today?


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Between yesterday and today I saw a huge improvement.  A few nights ago he was grumpy and wouldn't get out of bed, and was scratching like crazy with pink blotches everywhere. His eyes were puffy too. He started to look a little better a few days ago, but today he almost seems back to normal. Eyes are bright and clear, no more blotchy skin, minimal scratching. And he ate all his food last night, and ran on his wheel for hours.  

I'm hoping the first dose will be successful in clearing it up, because the vet didn't actually give me the medicine. She was unfamiliar with using Revolution on hedgehogs and just applied it herself in the office. We're going back for a checkup in a few weeks, and if he isn't mite-free than I suppose I'll have to pay for another dose. :?


----------



## SSmom (Jan 3, 2010)

dumb question...how do u know your lil one has mites?


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

To be honest, we didn't really know for sure. But he was exhibiting all the symptoms, and since he tested negative for any infections, we just went ahead with treatment for the mites. I assume that since the treatment is working and he's getting better, that was the problem. :lol: 

Sometimes it can be hard to know for sure, I've heard of false negatives happening like with Rocko. But I think as long as the symptoms subside after you begin treatment, and they test negative for any other problems, you can safely assume that's what it was.


----------

